# HR34: Version 0x05C2 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR34, version 0x05C2

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209110

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You can now use drives larger than 2TB on an HR34! Just remember eSATA is unsupported. If it doesn't work for you, don't complain. 

My HR34 is working great with 9TB using an eSATA enclosure that supports RAID 5.

I also tested it with a 3TB drive, 12TB JBOD, 4TB JBOD, 6TB JBOD and 3TB RAID 1. Each setup was partitioned to use the full drive. 

Just a note: Based on my findings with these setups DirecTV's portion of the drive is 10% of total space.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

How do I get rid of these annoying prompts? Everytime I switch to ESPN, a small banner on the bottom of the screen pops up for a few seconds, telling me I can record the show by hitting the Record button. Well, duh! Turning on and off the Genie doesn't seem to make any difference. The prompts show up in both modes.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

My Whole Home issues persist. It's amazingly frustrating that for 4 straight firmware updates now , my HR34 cannot see my HR24 boxes and vice versa. WH was fine when I got the HR34 for many months, until it wasn't. Super super annoyed ...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> How do I get rid of these annoying prompts? Everytime I switch to ESPN, a small banner on the bottom of the screen pops up for a few seconds, telling me I can record the show by hitting the Record button. Well, duh! Turning on and off the Genie doesn't seem to make any difference. The prompts show up in both modes.


I wonder if those are considered "Recording Tips". If so you can turn those off in info and setup.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I wondered that, too, and I can't find where to turn Recording Tips on and off in the Menu. Where do you do that?

As I play around more, I get these "To record this channel, press..." pop-ups on ESPN, ESPN News, CNN, MSNBC and Fox News. I don't get them on ESPN2, ESPNU, NFL, CNBC or TWC. I also don't see them on my locals or any channel I tried in the 200s, including TNT, TCM, the Science Channel and the History Channel.

I also rebooted my unit. No difference. The pop-ups are still there.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> I wondered that, too, and I can't find where to turn Recording Tips on and off in the Menu. Where do you do that?


Menu>Settings & Help>Settings>Display>Preferences


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Recording tips can be turned off under settings-----display----preferences. It's the first choice


----------



## thunter913 (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe the 30SKIP issue has been fixed. For those who don't know about this issue it occurred if a box was set to use the 30SKIP functionality and if the box was restarted, then it would revert back to its default setting of 30SLIP. At least on my box, now when I restart it, the 30SKIP setting holds between restarts.

Unfortunately, DIRECTV still has not fixed the issue of the progress bar appearing every time the Advance button is pressed


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Menu>Settings & Help>Settings>Display>Preferences


Haven't spotted a difference between OFF/ON in months. There maybe a tip somewhere that gets shut off, but I haven't notice it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Haven't spotted a difference between OFF/ON in months. There maybe a tip somewhere that gets shut off, but I haven't notice it.


I can tell a difference. With them set to "Off" I don't see them and when set to "On" I see them. The most obvious way to tell that they are off is go to into your Series Manager and choose "Move To Top". If your tips are on you'll see a message saying the series link has been moved to the top. If your tips are off you won't see the message.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Things I noticed since update:

1. Audio drop out on recording of "Revolution" from last night. Simple fix; stop and play fixed it.
2. Guide seems to once in a while to scrunch a couple lines together. Up arrow fixes that.
3. New recording show pop up. Turned off Recording tips and it has no affect.

On the good side.

1. Genie looks good. It populated very fast, after being activated.
2. Picture Quality is still great on HD and SD
3. HR34 nice and responsive on using the guide.
4. HR34 nice and responsive on using various playback functions skip, forward, skip back, etc.

Now a comment about the Guide.

1. Considering most of the info is displayed in the top banner, it would be nice to add another line for info. 9 out of 10 times pressing "Additional Info" yields one or two additional words.
2. It would be nice if one could change Guide Grid Area colors, and the information presented in "Additional Info" from white on black to black on white for better contrast.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Menu>Settings & Help>Settings>Display>Preferences


Thanks. The Recording Tips were/are Off. That isn't it.

Now I don't get the pop-up on Fox News or ESPN News but I still get it on ESPN, CNN, and MSNBC. It doesn't matter if I tune in the channel through the Guide, QuickTune, channel step up, channel step down or direct access.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

FFx while watching networked HR21 is useless. It advances instead of auto-corrects. FFx while watching local HR34 does not auto-correct enough. You have to be VERY precise.Dual instances of upcoming SL's. When deleting double instance in ToDo list it asks if I want to delete or keep the recording, but it is not recording yet!! This NR may not be ready for prime time yet....:nono2:


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have most series set to "First-Run", but as we all know sometimes all episodes get added by mistake. 

I went to delete some recordings from the To-Do list and was prompted with the message: "Show Has Already Started Recording". Then after I selected I still wanted to delete the episode, I was asked if I wanted to keep the partial recording.

This was from a show that isn't airing for a week, not a current one.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Guide blends lines some times when scrolling
Having audio dropouts on AM21 channels and recorded Sat HD channels, as well as a picture/snow/picture/snow handshake flicker that randomly happens. Both require a channel change or stop and start of recording. 
Guide is sluggish when AM21 channels are in guide, and you are in the area of local channels.

Using a Marantz AVR, and they seem to never play nice.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> I can tell a difference. With them set to "Off" I don't see them and when set to "On" I see them. The most obvious way to tell that they are off is go to into your Series Manager and choose "Move To Top". If your tips are on you'll see a message saying the series link has been moved to the top. If your tips are off you won't see the message.


Ah. I see that. So it is only all those Blue & Yellow Tips that can't be control.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> I have most series set to "First-Run", but as we all know sometimes all episodes get added by mistake.
> 
> I went to delete some recordings from the To-Do list and was prompted with the message: "Show Has Already Started Recording". Then after I selected I still wanted to delete the episode, I was asked if I wanted to keep the partial recording.
> 
> This was from a show that isn't airing for a week, not a current one.


I'm seeing the same thing - very strange. I also noticed my available space went from 44% last night down to 38% today with no new recordings added.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

There is some very weird stuff going on. I had 2% left when I went to bed. Woke up and it's now 0%, yet nothing that was scheduled to record got recorded. Then I got rid of at least 8 hours worth of shows from the DVR, and it still sits at 0% and I can't add any new recording cause it says there's not enough disk space! I restarted the HR34, and nothing changed. Is this an issue because of this new software release? I don't know what to do! Should I call DirecTV? Help!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I continue to have "To record this episode, press ® on your remote control" pop-ups when I switch to many channels. I can't turn them off.

Some strange things about this:

1) On ESPN and ESPNU, the pop-up seems to come and go depending on the program. If it is a scheduled program like Sports Center or PTI, it's there. If what's playing is a sporting event, it isn't there.

2) If I'm on a channel where I see the pop-up (ESPN, ESPNU, CNN, MSNBC), when it gets to the top or bottom of the hour and a new show starts, the pop up appears for a few seconds.

3) The pop-up is not the same for all channels. On some, there is a lot of space around the ® button. On others, it's behind the "s" in "press".

4) I can't get it to reoccur on Fox News. I would swear it was there initially. Maybe I was wrong.

5) I got another pop-up on Double Play. I started Double Play with Velocity on one side last night. I then forgot about it and maybe an hour later while channel surfing, I stumbled onto Velocity again. On the bottom of the screen there was a grey box which said something like, "To watch this program from the beginning, press << on your remote." Huh? Then I remembered that was the Double Play channel I'd started a while ago and I had a buffer going. I couldn't make that pop-up reoccur.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Watching CNBC this morning and it is having break up on the audio! Also an on again off again flickering in the display. Not sure it's CNBC or D* problem.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Screen saver popped on yesterday while watching a show.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm getting the recording pop-up today on ESPN2 on _Mike and Mike In The Morning_. It's never been on ESPN2 before. It wasn't on ESPNU's _Unite_ morning show early in the day but is now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm getting the recording pop-up today on ESPN2 on _Mike and Mike In The Morning_. It's never been on ESPN2 before. It wasn't on ESPNU's _Unite_ morning show early in the day but is now.


I've spent a bit of time today trying to recreate this and I'm not seeing these pop ups at all. Do you leave your HR34 on or put it in standby? I put mine in standby so of course I don't always have a buffer. I'm wondering if I don't see them because of that. I'll wait a few hours and then change channels to ESPN, ESPN2, etc, and see what happens.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

raott said:


> Screen saver popped on yesterday while watching a show.


Same here, it happened three times in the span of 5 minutes on the Denver CBS Affiliate last night between 7:50 PM and 8:00 PM. Eventually, changing to another channel and back stopped it from doing it.

Earlier, in the same hour, there were several sound drop outs. Again, changing the channel fixed it.

Also, the recording pop up happens randomly on any channel. Sometimes it shows up when gong to a new channel, sometimes it shows up when one checks on info.

Another twist the Sportsinfo popup comes up on channels ,which may not have that service. BeIN Sports did last evening. Hit the red button; nothing.

Looks like the new release with Genie is causing mischief as in Jinn (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jinn).


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

don s said:


> My Whole Home issues persist. It's amazingly frustrating that for 4 straight firmware updates now , my HR34 cannot see my HR24 boxes and vice versa. WH was fine when I got the HR34 for many months, until it wasn't. Super super annoyed ...


Same here. Every time I get an update, I loose it and have to do the network set-up gain. This time I can not get it to work! restarted the HR34 and everything! My HR21 can see the HR34, but not vice versa.

Any idea folks?


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

I received a message saying that I needed to turn double play off on my 2nd tuner if I wanted to record a 2nd show. Hmmmmm, 5 tuners shouldn't necessitate that type of message when only 2 shows are recording. I subsequently tested recording 5 shows at once, and it did, but the messages with this release are annoying and confusing.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I received a message saying that I needed to turn double play off on my 2nd tuner if I wanted to record a 2nd show. Hmmmmm, 5 tuners shouldn't necessitate that type of message when only 2 shows are recording. I subsequently tested recording 5 shows at once, and it did, but the messages with this release are annoying and confusing.


Genie will occasionally use four tuners.


----------



## Vesper (Dec 12, 2011)

DirecTV2PC still isn't showing folders.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

My HR34 updated last night. I have 2TB & AM21 attached. New problems since update:

1) no audio or video on ch242

2) no sound on random channels. E.g., csi recording from last night has no sound but sap works (first time we ever used sap; it was hilarious).

3) OTA channels a/v stutter; didn't before.

4) while recording last resort there was no sound. Which is why I tried switching to OTA. Stopping recording didn't help.

5) menus are now very very slow to respond.

In an attempt to get things working again I turned OFF genie and restarted. Nothing got any better.

Maybe it wasn't such a great idea to make such a big change during network premiere week. I missed a bunch of premieres tonight due to these problems.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

This update is bad. Genie seems like a feature most people won't use and the pop-up messages "to record this program" are VERY ANNOYING and completely unnecessary.

The white triangles on so many channels in the guide are ugly and bring clutter to what was a simple, clean interface.

DirecTV seems to be going the way of many software companies with "feature bloat". How about just refining the features most people use and getting those to be rock-solid?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

"T-Mac" said:


> This update is bad. Genie seems like a feature most people won't use and the pop-up messages "to record this program" are VERY ANNOYING and completely unnecessary.
> 
> The white triangles on so many channels in the guide are ugly and bring clutter to what was a simple, clean interface.
> 
> DirecTV seems to be going the way of many software companies with "feature bloat". How about just refining the features most people use and getting those to be rock-solid?


Agreed. As a former early TiVo adopter I never liked Tivo's version and always turned it off. Based on the activity in this thread it seems my problems are unique?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I just checked my "to do" list on on 34. It showed a "Vegas" recording set to run on Sunday. Near as I could tell, it's not even on Sunday. So I hit the red button to cancel it, hit Select and up pops a window saying that it is recording now. Whats that all about?
I have not turned Genie on, nor will I after reading of all the problems. I have put up with a lot of "boo boo's" with the 34 and now they add this "bonus". What are you thinking D??
Seems like they keep piling on the problems to this DVR with out a care in the world about fixing problems first.


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> I have most series set to "First-Run", but as we all know sometimes all episodes get added by mistake.
> 
> I went to delete some recordings from the To-Do list and was prompted with the message: "Show Has Already Started Recording". Then after I selected I still wanted to delete the episode, I was asked if I wanted to keep the partial recording.
> 
> This was from a show that isn't airing for a week, not a current one.


I noticed the same thing.

I just got DTV installed yesterday & my HR34 updated to this release immediately. But everything I set to record recorded, and everything that I watched had audio. I did enable the Dolby audio for shows that have Dolby. Menus/guides are responsive enough. Probably on-par with the Dish VIP722k that I just replaced. I'm glad I was able to disable the scroll feature in the HR34 guide. I'll have to check into the 30skip thing I see mentioned here...


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Gio12 i'm having the same exact problem with whole home and have been since i got my HR34 a few months ago my HR21 can see my HR34 but at times my 34 cant see my 21. A restart always fixes it. I normally lose ability to see my HR21 from my HR34 like once a week so doing the restart thing is beginning to get on my nerves........hate restarting for a little glitch like this.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> Gio12 i'm having the same exact problem with whole home and have been since i got my HR34 a few months ago only difference is my HR21 can see my HR34 (it's not both ways). A restart always fixes it. I normally lose ability to see my HR21 from my HR34 like once a week. Never had an issue with my HR21 seeing my 34. Seems very odd for the 21 to be able to see my 34 when at times my 34 cant "see" my 21.


I was having intermittant loss of HR2X servers on my setup as well until this newest version.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

OK. I turned off Genie and some of things I was experiencing are no longer happening.

That is, I have not seen the DirecTV screen saver.

Various recording popups remain. Record program and go back to beginning of a program being recorded. Turning off Recording Tips does not work.

I am suspecting the DirecTV screen saver issue may have been the result of Genie wanting all 5 tuners to use at once.

The programming guide issue still exists.

As for dropped audio issue, it has not happened again, since Genie has been turned off.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Premieres* - Is OK, appears to be fairly accurate.

*Top 20* - At least half are unbelievable being in the Top 20

*Kids* - Never populated, so have no idea.

*Spanish* - Didn't Look

*By Interest* - Missing '_Sports_', '_SciFi_', '_Horror_', '_Science_', etc.

*By Show Type* - Missing '_Series_', '_Sport Events_', Have no idea what '_Standup_' is because it never populated.​
*Summary* - Useless


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm curious at to why with all the glitches still needing to be ironed out with the HR34....why there wuld be such a huge type of software update like this including this brand new "service" (Genie)???

Also why only the 34 and not other DVR's? B/c the 34 has more space?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

gregftlaud said:


> I'm curious at to why with all the glitches still needing to be ironed out with the HR34....why there wuld be such a huge type of software update like this including this brand new "service" (Genie)???
> 
> Also why only the 34 and not other DVR's? B/c the 34 has *more space*?


Not space. More tuners.


----------



## mattgt (Sep 29, 2012)

After the update my RVU - Samsung 6000 series TVs are now disconnecting randomly with "RVU Session Closed" and then I have to reboot the HR34. I use to have to do this once a week or so, but now every time I turn off one of my RVU TVs I have to restart the HR34 to turn the RVU TV back on. It just cycles "Connecting to RVU server" then "RVU server session closed."

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, that pretty well bites. 

You're the first guy I've seen posting with an RVU'd Sammy. How long have you had it, and how many firmware updates did they put you through? \

And, welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

What do they mean? Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> What do they mean? Thanks!


When in the guide move all the way to the left so the channel name, with the triangle, is highlighted. Press info. If there's a white triangle you'll see a shortcut to VOD content for the channel. If there's no white triangle there's no VOD content.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

When I scroll down through the channel guide, usually after I pass a promo line, the guide highlight will jump all the way to the left and highlight the channel information box.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With 0x0583 the FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE (a few seconds) function worked, at least a lot of the time. Now, with 0x05c2, the BACKSPACE function doesn't work, at least most of the time. As I've posted before, my HR23 and HR24 backspace perfectly. I am clueless as to why DTV can't make the BACKSPACE function work properly on the HR34. I record tons of programs, not to watch them, but to FFWD through them and find snibbits I like to save on my computer. It's really frustrating and inconvenient to have the BACKSPACE function not work properly.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Like with 0c0582 and 0x0583, there are no UP/DOWN arrows on the various pages that display more than one page of SMART SEARCH searches and recorded LIST items. I found those arrows helpful.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

These so-called bugs are not new with 0x05C2. 1. If I press the red button to get the SCORE GUIDE and then press the red button again to lose it, fine. But if I inadvertently press the EXIT button to lose the SCORE GUIDE, the red button will not reactivate the SCORE GUIDE unless I change channels and then go back to the original channel. Pressing EXIT to lose the SCORE GUIDE should not disable it. 2. SCORE GUIDE does not work unless you are in real-time and not on a delay. Fine. But if I press the right FFWD arrow to be sure I am in real-time, the SCORE GUIDE function is then, weirdly, disabled. Then I have to change channels and back to get the SCORE GUIDE back.

BTW: Why doesn't the SCORE GUIDE work on all channels? I have found that sometimes, very briefly, it does work on a non-sports channel. It would be nice if SCORE GUIDE worked on all channels.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> These so-called bugs are not new with 0x05C2. 1. If I press the red button to get the SCORE GUIDE and then press the red button again to lose it, fine. But if I inadvertently press the EXIT button to lose the SCORE GUIDE, the red button will not reactivate the SCORE GUIDE unless I change channels and then go back to the original channel. Pressing EXIT to lose the SCORE GUIDE should not disable it. 2. SCORE GUIDE does not work unless you are in real-time and not on a delay. Fine. But if I press the right FFWD arrow to be sure I am in real-time, the SCORE GUIDE function is then, weirdly, disabled. Then I have to change channels and back to get the SCORE GUIDE back.
> 
> BTW: Why doesn't the SCORE GUIDE work on all channels? I have found that sometimes, very briefly, it does work on a non-sports channel. It would be nice if SCORE GUIDE worked on all channels.


Both #1 and #2 are by design(at least they have always been that way).Yes you must be in realtime to see Scoreguide. Another way to re-populate Scoreguide is to press Guide or List. That way you don't have to change channels....


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> When in the guide move all the way to the left so the channel name, with the triangle, is highlighted. Press info. If there's a white triangle you'll see a shortcut to VOD content for the channel. If there's no white triangle there's no VOD content.


The triangles bug me. The position and color (bright white, same as other text) make them distracting and add clutter to the guide. I can understand how this might be helpful to have but how about putting the triangle in the upper left corner of the channel cell and changing its color to vary from the other text.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"jibberyerkibber" said:


> With 0x0583 the FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE (a few seconds) function worked, at least a lot of the time. Now, with 0x05c2, the BACKSPACE function doesn't work, at least most of the time. As I've posted before, my HR23 and HR24 backspace perfectly. I am clueless as to why DTV can't make the BACKSPACE function work properly on the HR34. I record tons of programs, not to watch them, but to FFWD through them and find snibbits I like to save on my computer. It's really frustrating and inconvenient to have the BACKSPACE function not work properly.


Not sure I'm following you. I hit the Replay button a lot on my remote and haven't noticed an issue. I use it after FF or 30SKIP without issue.

- Merg


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

I just did a menu reset of my HR34 because of some strange behaviour I was getting (blank black screen on start-up, had to start a recorded program to get video/audio back). During the reset I got the 0x05C2 update, after that I got the prompt explaining Genie. Now I can't access any on demand content (says it's "not available"), Genie says "not available". Do I have to wait for a while to get this back? I would have thought that since on-demand was over the internet that it would populate instantly.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a second reboot that will need to happen, sometime over the next 24 hours. More software will be downloaded during that time. It will occur either when you have the DVR off or at least aren't doing anything important. If you are watching TV at that moment, the DVR will ask you if it is OK to do this second reboot/download at that time.

Even then, don't be surprised if it takes a day or two for everything to start working like it should. This is a major update.


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> There is a second reboot that will need to happen, sometime over the next 24 hours. More software will be downloaded during that time. It will occur either when you have the DVR off or at least aren't doing anything important. If you are watching TV at that moment, the DVR will ask you if it is OK to do this second reboot/download at that time.
> 
> Even then, don't be surprised if it takes a day or two for everything to start working like it should. This is a major update.


OK, thanks for the info, I'll wait a while then.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Merg. "Not sure I'm following you. I hit the Replay button a lot on my remote and haven't noticed an issue. I use it after FF or 30SKIP without issue."

REPLAY and 30-skip also work fine for me. Here's what I mean. With my HR23 and 24 when I am in the FFWD mode and I hit PLAY, the Hard Drive will back up to a place a few seconds before where I hit play to compensate for my recognition/reaction time. That way I see on my screen a few seconds of the video that came before where I hit PLAY, and that then allows me to see what I had originally wanted to see that came just before I hit PLAY. That way I don't have to use the REPLAY button to back up to that place. The automatic BACKSPACE on my HR23 and 24 is much better because it's consistent, whereas the REPLAY function is kind of hit and miss. Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I programmed my HR34 and my HR23 and HR24 to record five, 5 minute partials that overlapped each other by being spaced one minute apart from each other. In other words, say, 1:32 plus 5 minutes, 1:33 plus 5 minutes, 1:34 plus 5 minutes, and so on. The HR 23 and 24 recorded each of the staggered 5 minute partials perfectly. The HR34 only recorded two of them. By that I mean only two of the partials played back as they should have while the other three gave me just a single freeze frame before the SAVE/DELETE window came up. I repeated the process again with the same results, i.e. the 0x05c2 HR34 doesn't like to record staggered partials while the HR23 and 24 do fine with them. I do this "staggering" often because I not sure exactly when the exact portion of the video that I want to save is going to start. Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Oftentimes with my 0x05c2 HR34, when I press the FFWD button, the picture will simply freeze to a freeze frame. However, behind this freeze frame the Hard drive is actually fast forwarding. I know this because when I then hit PLAY while the freeze frame is being displayed, the video then resumes at a place however many number of seconds ahead of where I had hit the FFWD button before I as able to react to the freeze frame and then hit PLAY.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks RunnerFL and bnwrx.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Last week pip on NFL ST was perfect. Really enjoyed using it.
The 5c2 update killed pip, after a while sometimes long sometimes quick the small screen would just freeze while the main screen played properly.

If I switch screens and hit the jump back button play would restart and last for a while. 

After foolin' around with it I did a menu reboot to try and restore function, did not work. 
What the reboot did was wipe out my to do list beyond a week out. The guide was complete but all scheduled programs were dropped. 

J C


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

These are the triangles that lead to the VOD channels, correct? Does it do anything else? Is there a new PIP function with this software? I thought a post gave that impression.

Thanks


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

My issues are the following:

The box seems to lose HDMI connectivity whenever I start a new show from the list of recordings, so I have to turn everything off and back on --then it works fine.

When I want to delete a show from a future date, it always acts as if the recording has already started, even if it is days in the future.

The dual tuners don't work any longer. One tuner will always stick.

So far, I hate this update.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

BakeBarry said:


> The dual tuners don't work any longer. One tuner will always stick.
> 
> So far, I hate this update.


The HR34 has 5 SAT tuners, not 2.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Last week pip on NFL ST was perfect. Really enjoyed using it.
> The 5c2 update killed pip, after a while sometimes long sometimes quick the small screen would just freeze while the main screen played properly.
> 
> If I switch screens and hit the jump back button play would restart and last for a while.
> ...


Edit: After more testing what was locking up PIP was to tune to the same channel on the full screen as the PIP window (this worked before s/w update). Shortly after tuning to the full screen the PIP window will freeze every time. Work around is to skip channel on full screen that is currently in the PIP window, works ok otherwise.

J C


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ejjames said:


> These are the triangles that lead to the VOD channels, correct? Does it do anything else? Is there a new PIP function with this software? I thought a post gave that impression.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, those are the triangles that indicate a channel has VOD content. They aren't connected to PIP.


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

ejjames said:


> The HR34 has 5 SAT tuners, not 2.


Ummmm, Yes, I know. :eek2:

The dual live buffers don't work properly.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

BakeBarry said:


> Ummmm, Yes, I know. :eek2:
> 
> The dual live buffers don't work properly.


You're referring to 'Double Play', correct? I used it on my HR34 yesterday during football and didn't notice a problem. What are your symptoms?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yesterday I found my HR34 having the same channel on both sides of Double Play. I had Double Play set up to allow me to switch between a football game and the Ryder's Cup matches, only to find golf on both sides. When I tried to fix it, I ended up with golf on both sides. My situation, along with another poster who experienced the same thing on PIP, is being discussed in this thread.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I just got a new HR34 with 2 HR24s installed. I activated Genie but, 3 days later nothing is recording with Genie. Is this normal.?


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

ejjames said:


> You're referring to 'Double Play', correct? I used it on my HR34 yesterday during football and didn't notice a problem. What are your symptoms?


Since the update, sometimes when I use double play, the show on the tuner that I am not currently watching locks up.

I hit the down arrow from one show that is working fine, and when I get to the other channel, it's stuck on a static image. So I have to change the channel on that tuner -- losing what was there.

It's fussier when I am using one or more of the three other tuners for other recordings.

I hope that the next update solves some of these problems since they mostly just started w. this current software.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I received a message saying that I needed to turn double play off on my 2nd tuner if I wanted to record a 2nd show. Hmmmmm, 5 tuners shouldn't necessitate that type of message when only 2 shows are recording. I subsequently tested recording 5 shows at once, and it did, but the messages with this release are annoying and confusing.





Drucifer said:


> Genie will occasionally use four tuners.


IMO, Genie should never interfere with viewing. Genie should simply quietly give up one (or more if necessary) of the tuners it is using without a peep.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

What the heck is Genie? 

BTW: I too am annoyed as hell with the "Too record this program" prompt. If I don't use EXIT to lose it, or if I don't wait for it to go away by itself, the next function button I press on the remote while the prompt is still being displayed won't work unless I press it twice. The first press only loses the stupid, unnecessary prompt. Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm watching a recorded video and I press the FFWD button and the HR34 mysteriously switches to the tuner all by itself. Same thing happened once when I was going frame-by-frame through a recorded video. Thanks.

Yesterday I was watching a program on the tuner and the HR34 mysteriously switched to another channel. I wasn't even holding the remote.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

raott said:


> IMO, Genie should never interfere with viewing. Genie should simply quietly give up one (or more if necessary) of the tuners it is using without a peep.


I couldn't agree more. I'd go so far as saying Genie should never comandeer more than 2 tuners at a time either.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I couldn't agree more. I'd go so far as saying Genie should never comandeer more than 2 tuners at a time either.


I'm not normally a "me-tooer", but, me, too!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

jibberyerkibber said:


> BTW: I too am annoyed as hell with the "Too record this program" prompt.


I was told this will be solved shortly. Until then, are you like me and had either none or or just one Series Recordings? I only had one on my HR34. I hadn't transfered my Series Manager settings over to my HR34 from my other DVRs yet.

The solution was to set ups some series recordings. I put in 10 of them and the "To record this episode" prompt went away.

In other words, the problem was ameliorated.

:sure:


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

- Whole Home is spotty at best. HR34 can't see content on two of the three other HR2x units and only one of the HR2x can see the 34. Restarts don't seem to fix it, nor does going through the network setup.

- Actions pressed on the remote are "ignored" on occasion, as if the line-of-sight were blocked. Commands are not queued up. For example when trying to FF it does not FF and the progress bar stays up until control comes back 15-20 seconds later.

- Hitting play from the recorded list makes the preview in the upper left go black but the sound or the playing TV continues, and it takes sometimes as long as 5-10 seconds for the recorded show to start.

- Same as above where I try to cancel something from the to-do list and I'm told it's already being recorded.

- Genie has no clue what I like to watch. About as wrong as it can get.

Buggy.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"GregAmy" said:


> - Whole Home is spotty at best. HR34 can't see content on two of the three other HR2x units and only one of the HR2x can see the 34. Restarts don't seem to fix it, nor does going through the network setup.
> 
> - Actions pressed on the remote are "ignored" on occasion, as if the line-of-sight were blocked. Commands are not queued up. For example when trying to FF it does not FF and the progress bar stays up until control comes back 15-20 seconds later.
> 
> ...


For you whole home issues, you may want to make sure all connections are secure. I had previous intermittent issues (before I had an HR34) where the boxes would lose sight on occasion and found the coax and worked its way loose from the DECA boxes. Resecuring took care of the issue.


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

I've been having a problem with my HR34 not recording sunday night football (SNF) via a manual recording for the past 3 weeks. It also cancelled my recording of SNF on my HR24 for some odd reason. I don't suspect that this is related to the current firmware (since the problem predates the current firmware version). Is there a list of known bugs and work-arounds for the HR34 that someone can point me to via a linky please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

chris_h, this thread along with the thread on the previous version of the firmware would be your two best lists.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had my HR34 for over a month, and is a great addition to my other DVR, the HR24. I'm setup for whole home, with the HR34 in my basement theater room, and my HR24 upstairs in the family room.

In our neck of the woods (central North Dakota), an OTA tuner is practically a necessity. Since I upgraded from an HR20 with the built-in OTA, the AM21 is the last piece to install.

I need OTA for a couple big reasons. The western half of ND is considered one DMA, so legally Directv feeds the Bismarck affiliate to over half the state. Living in Minot, the Bismarck feed is 100 miles away, so if you want local news and weather, up goes the antenna. 

- The company that broadcasts FOX never made a deal with directv at all, so OTA is the only option.

- and, of course, subchannels. We don't get many, but there's a local weather channel, and three more distinct PBS channels.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone know when the update is going to be released that will address the issues identified with this release. That is, sound drop outs, the "recording message" (even though it is deactivated), the guide issue, etc.?


----------



## lbweber (Nov 28, 2006)

I just had WH installed, added an HR34 and upgraded my DTV to SWiM.

I am seeing the playback of a recorded show suddenly stopping and the channel switches when another show starts recording. Because shows start usually on the hour, I know what time it is when the football game suddenly stops (I guess I can call this a feature).

The software on the HR34 is 0x05C2.

Anyone else seeing this? any advice is appreciated.

Larry


----------



## Tarheel115 (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a HR34 installed Sunday and it can only see 2 of 3 other dvrs, however the other dvr's see each other and the hr34..hoping for a fix. It is a great unit..Love PIP


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Tarheel115 said:


> I had a HR34 installed Sunday and it can only see 2 of 3 other dvrs, however the other dvr's see each other and the hr34..hoping for a fix. It is a great unit..Love PIP


When I have this problem, a reboot resolves the issue. Have you tried that route?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I had to reboot the DVRs all around my house a couple of times to get everything to see each other after I got my HR34.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Also having MRV "drops" on my HR34 - at times it sees all my networked receivers. Other times, it does not and I have to re-run the network setup. Also, whenever I try to delete an upcoming future recording, I get the message that the show is still recording do I want to delete. I selected yes, then it asks if I want to keep the partial recording (of course, there is no recording since the actual recording is days away). Very odd. Is a fix coming?


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

raromr said:


> Also having MRV "drops" on my HR34 - at times it sees all my networked receivers. Other times, it does not and I have to re-run the network setup. Also, whenever I try to delete an upcoming future recording, I get the message that the show is still recording do I want to delete. I selected yes, then it asks if I want to keep the partial recording (of course, there is no recording since the actual recording is days away). Very odd. Is a fix coming?


My HR-34 is doing the same, much more frequently now that I'm on 0x05C2, used to happen maybe once every 10 days, now seems to be daily. My HR-34 can't see my HR-24, but the HR-24 can see the HR-34 fine. My 2 H-24's also seem to loose sight of the HR-24 and HR-34 periodically but we don't use those receivers much so it's hard to tell how frequently they drop off. The HR-24 seems to be the only reliable one.


----------



## jonesron (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm have 3 frequent issues with my HR34. 

The first issue is the most significant is it has been happening with the current and the prior firmware national releases. That problem in the HR34 recorded programs are shown on the play lists of each of my three whole home DVRs (HR20, HR21 and HR22) but about once every two weeks the new HR34 recordings cannot be played on any of the other DVRs because when I attempt to play the listed recording the menu items on the left side of the screen (resume, play, done, etc) are not displayed. Thus, I see the program description but there is no way to play it. Once I reset the HR34 then recording made after the reset can be played on the other DVRs but those older recording still have the menu selections missing. Note the same problem recordings can be played normally on the HR34 itself.

The second issue also has been present for the last two firmware releases and that is the HR34 when watching a live program may radomly display the directv screen saver screen after a few minutes of watching the progam. Then will usually keep happening until I reset the HR34 and the problem usually will not happen again for perhaps 2 to 4 weeks.

Finally the 3rd problem seen new with this firmware release. Sometimes when in do a forward 30 second skip the playback first backs up perhaps 20 seconds before skipping ahead 30 seconds from that point.


----------



## Tarheel115 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks. I did the reboot and all dvr's are showing I was thinking about a software problem. Just a few bugs with the new hr34..Thanks for the advice..


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jonesron said:


> I'm have 3 frequent issues with my HR34.
> 
> The first issue is the most significant is it has been happening with the current and the prior firmware national releases. That problem in the HR34 recorded programs are shown on the play lists of each of my three whole home DVRs (HR20, HR21 and HR22) but about once every two weeks the new HR34 recordings cannot be played on any of the other DVRs because when I attempt to play the listed recording the menu items on the left side of the screen (resume, play, done, etc) are not displayed. Thus, I see the program description but there is no way to play it. Once I reset the HR34 then recording made after the reset can be played on the other DVRs but those older recording still have the menu selections missing. Note the same problem recordings can be played normally on the HR34 itself...


I've experienced your first issue and its been happening quite frequently since the last release. And there is a way to play the recording. On your remote DVR, after you press "List", arrow down and highlight the recording you want to watch. Then instead of pressing "Select" and getting that blank screen, press "Play" and your recording will start playing.


----------



## mkertzman (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi - a problem that I experienced and that's also been reported by sheetz23 and Paul E in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3088329#post3088329

has not been fixed.

This happens intermittently and, for me, only on 356 MSNBC. When I record a program and go to the playlist and select it, I get a freeze frame of the last live frame showed on the screen. The progress bar moves at a higher-than-normal rate of speed, but no video or audio. FF and rewind move the progress bar, but don't change what's on screen (still the freeze frame of the last live image). Rebooting doesn't change the recorded video - it's useless.

Paul E reported a workaround in that he noticed that this only happens on recordings on the channel he last tuned to "live" and this might be true for us, too, as the HR34 is frequently tuned to MSNBC for live viewing.

Mitchell


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

New issue popped up last night.

While watching live TV, I hit the pause button and rewound a few seconds to show my wife something she had missed. Pause worked, rewind worked, but when I hit play... nothing. I could then fast forward back to where I had hit pause but could not continue watching live. The only way I could watch that channel again was to change to another channel and then back. 

Repeated this multiple times. Once I hit pause, there was no way to play again without changing channels and then obviously I lost everything that was in the buffer. I will reboot tonight to see if the problem goes away, but it shouldn't have happened to begin with.

Edit: Sounds like a similar issue to the post above mine, only my issue is with live TV, not a recording.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

After the update, my guide has become really glitchy, laggy, and slow. When I page down, lines will become blended and overlapped severely.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

liquidsense said:


> After the update, my guide has become really glitchy, laggy, and slow. When I page down, lines will become blended and overlapped severely.


If rebooting the '34 does not fix it, give it another reboot within 30 minutes. That will flush the Guide, and a new one will be downloaded. Give it overnight at least to build out.


----------



## mkertzman (Mar 19, 2007)

perkolater said:


> New issue popped up last night.
> 
> While watching live TV, I hit the pause button and rewound a few seconds to show my wife something she had missed. Pause worked, rewind worked, but when I hit play... nothing. I could then fast forward back to where I had hit pause but could not continue watching live. The only way I could watch that channel again was to change to another channel and then back.
> 
> ...


I posted just above yours and it appears the same thing happened to my wife two days ago watching live TV - it just froze and we had to change channels to get it back.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Since the update, any remote bookings from my iPhone fail. The reason is "The remote recording (serial # = 735596774) was canceled because another matching program was scheduled to record (3011/0/)". Which is untrue, I have come home 2 nights in a row to see that my recordings simply did not happen.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SDizzle said:


> Since the update, any remote bookings from my iPhone fail. The reason is "The remote recording (serial # = 735596774) was canceled because another matching program was scheduled to record (3011/0/)". Which is untrue, I have come home 2 nights in a row to see that my recordings simply did not happen.


Yes, same here, first noticed with the Niners-Vikings game I "recorded" from my iPhone while I was away. Never showed up, and there were no football games I saw in Genie. Not a bad game to have missed.....

For the time being, I consider that iPhone recordings are useless, though I wonder if I change from "record if possible" to "definitely record" that it would make a difference.


----------



## onetimeonly00 (Oct 13, 2008)

My Issues:

1 - This issue is driving me up a wall. When rw'ing or ffw'ing a recorded program from one receiver on the other (I have an HR22 and HR34) it freezes and takes a few seconds before you can see what you are ffw'ing or rw'ing through. Once hitting play you wind up well past where you wanted to get to and it's difficult to get to the right spot since the picture freezes each time you ffwd or rwd. 

2 - Sound drops out for a couple seconds when hitting play after ffw'ing or rw'ing.

3 - Receivers have lost visibility of each other on a couple occasions. A reset or two usually fixes this.

4 - This is not an issue, but a software update a while back that I didn't like. When looking at the list I can no longer pause the program that is on in the background, hitting pause simply plays whatever recording I am on. Pause used to work as, well, pause when looking at the list.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

Tarheel115 said:


> I had a HR34 installed Sunday and it can only see 2 of 3 other dvrs, however the other dvr's see each other and the hr34..hoping for a fix. It is a great unit..Love PIP


I continue to have this issue. Reboots have not helped , nor has repeating the NEtwork Setup. WH used to work fine for me, now it doesn't ...


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

GregAmy said:


> - Whole Home is spotty at best. HR34 can't see content on two of the three other HR2x units and only one of the HR2x can see the 34. Restarts don't seem to fix it, nor does going through the network setup.





Tarheel115 said:


> I had a HR34 installed Sunday and it can only see 2 of 3 other dvrs, however the other dvr's see each other and the hr34...


Got the idea from another thread...static IP'ing all four units seems to have resolved this. Prob was the HR2x could see the HR-34, but the HR-34 would see the HR2x (sometimes).

Let's see if this "solution" lasts.

GA


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

"GregAmy" said:


> Got the idea from another thread...static IP'ing all four units seems to have resolved this. Prob was the HR2x could see the HR-34, but the HR-34 would see the HR2x (sometimes).
> 
> Let's see if this "solution" lasts.
> 
> GA


Thanks. I have had a static ip now for all my boxes for a week or so, still no luck for me. I thought it would work too.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have a new issue with this release, that concerns me. I have a series recording set up for a program called "What Would You Do?". It shows that it is set up to record, but when I check the "List" nothing is recording. I check the info and status bar and it clearly shows the R with the orange circles, but the status bar is green. And the program just prior called "Shark Tank", on the same channel, recorded fine.

Now I have to worry whether the Genie in my HR34, that I haven't even let out of the bottle, will cause my HR34 to be unreliable? And I'm traveling all next week. When my program is over, I am going to try a reset and hope that resolves it.


----------



## kepper (Nov 17, 2005)

Same problem as reported by others... Whole Home now flaky... sometimes every thing works well, then the HR34 won't see the HR24... but the HR 24 always sees the HR34. Problem started with the latest release. Reboots only seem to work for a day or two.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

onetimeonly00 said:


> My Issues:
> 
> 1 - This issue is driving me up a wall. When rw'ing or ffw'ing a recorded program from one receiver on the other (I have an HR22 and HR34) it freezes and takes a few seconds before you can see what you are ffw'ing or rw'ing through. Once hitting play you wind up well past where you wanted to get to and it's difficult to get to the right spot since the picture freezes each time you ffwd or rwd.
> 
> Often when I FFWD on my HR34, likewise, the picture will simply freeze while the Hard Drive actually FFWSs "behind" the frozen frame. PLAY only restores the video to a point well ahead of where I started the FFWD. Then I have to use REWIND to see all that I missed.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Tarheel115 said:


> I had a HR34 installed Sunday and it can only see 2 of 3 other dvrs, however the other dvr's see each other and the hr34..hoping for a fix. It is a great unit..Love PIP


I don't know what this means. What does "see each other" mean? I have an HR23, 24, and 34. Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me what Genie is? Thanks.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> Have a new issue with this release, that concerns me. I have a series recording set up for a program called "What Would You Do?". It shows that it is set up to record, but when I check the "List" nothing is recording. I check the info and status bar and it clearly shows the R with the orange circles, but the status bar is green. And the program just prior called "Shark Tank", on the same channel, recorded fine.
> 
> Now I have to worry whether the Genie in my HR34, that I haven't even let out of the bottle, will cause my HR34 to be unreliable? And I'm traveling all next week. When my program is over, I am going to try a reset and hope that resolves it.


curious - what are the settings for the series - both, first run or repeat. If I recall correctly it is picked up form the guide - which sometimes is not accurate


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Can someone tell me what Genie is? Thanks.


first look review is here -

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209018


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

kepper said:


> Same problem as reported by others... Whole Home now flaky... sometimes every thing works well, then the HR34 won't see the HR24... but the HR 24 always sees the HR34. Problem started with the latest release. Reboots only seem to work for a day or two.


Yep, I'm seeing this too. More often than not the HR34 cannot see the HR24, but once in awhile it does. Just randomly pops up, nothing I am doing to make the HR34 see the HR24.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> curious - what are the settings for the series - both, first run or repeat. If I recall correctly it is picked up form the guide - which sometimes is not accurate


It is set up for first run, but it was the first time that episode ran. Although we both know the info provided by Tribune may not have been correct. It was a program that started at like 8:02, instead of 8:00. Although that hasn't been an issue in the past.


----------



## sfenton (Sep 22, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> It is set up for first run, but it was the first time that episode ran. Although we both know the info provided by Tribune may not have been correct. It was a program that started at like 8:02, instead of 8:00. Although that hasn't been an issue in the past.


I think I had the same thing happen with Children's Hospital and NTSF this week. Children's Hospital started at midnight and I noticed the record light was not lit. The episode was in the TODO list but was also in History as cancelled saying the usual "does not match Season Pass settings". I think I did tune the channel while it was on and the recording R was in the banner. NTSF did not record either.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks wingrider01. If it yields programs that reflect the various KEYWORDS I have on my RECENT SEARCH list, then I might find it useful. Otherwise, I'll have to see. BTW: I am deeply consternated by the fact that the maximum number of KEYWORDs that RECENT searches will contain is only 25. Why not more? I have to use both my HR34 and my HR24 to keep track of all of my KEYWORDS. The KEYWORD search function is very important to me. Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Six times my HR34 has frozen up since the 0x05c2 download. Way more than any of the previous software. For example, yesterday I pressed SELECT on a highlighted program on a search page and the HR34 froze for one full minute. With three of the other six freezes, waiting for a while like a minute or so has unfrozen the HR34. On 2 of the freezes I had to reboot. BTW: I'm going to nag and nag DTV until they make my HR34 FFWD > PLAY > BACKSPACE properly like both my HR23 and HR24 do. Thanks.

Addendum: Another crash today. Surfing the guide and a freeze.  Screen turned pink. After 10 minutes the HR34 snapped out of it. No reboot. Then the screen turned pink again with no sound. Gave it 20 minutes. Reboot.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Having freeze-up issues as well. One yesterday occurred while navigating the guide and took an RBR to recover. The picture was still playing but nothing else worked. It's the second time the guide freeze-up occurred for me (the other one wasn't as severe as it eventually recovered on its own without a reset).

One today, the picture froze and required switching channels to recover.

I'm flabbergasted the decision was made to release the software in this state. All to get a feature (that has some significant issues of its own) out and that they don't seem to be advertising yet (at least I haven't seen any). Really disappointing.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

1st time this year that ScoreGuide worked on the ST channels....Maybe it has nothing to do with the Firmware?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Player Tracker working for the first time as well.


----------



## chkinela (Jul 11, 2012)

Is anyone else still having HDMI issues with the HR34? I have been running component for months now with no end in sight. My old HR21 worked perfect for 4 years so its not the cable. I've got a new AV receiver on the way. I plan on running HDMI and Component to the TV. If I run HDMI from the HR34 to the receiver will I have an issue pushing that through the component out from the AV receiver to the TV?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No HDMI issues between my 34 and my Denon.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nor on mine, a new Denon, 1613, and a two year old Samsung plasma. After a few days, though, I decided to run HMDI from the '34 to the TV and optical cable back to the AVR for audio. 

I see no reason to ever again use component in my setup. 

Good luck!


----------



## nsykes (Oct 10, 2011)

I am wondering if I have a setting wrong. When we go to sleep at night we place the HR34 on local PBS with the intention of watching kids shows in the morning and being able to rewind as soon as we power up. In the past I would always have the live buffer and was able to rewind roughly 2 hours.

Now I have no live buffer every morning.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Set it to record, series link. 

(Don't mean to be flip, but until the buffer gets straightened out, that's what I'd do.)


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

nsykes said:


> I am wondering if I have a setting wrong. When we go to sleep at night we place the HR34 on local PBS with the intention of watching kids shows in the morning and being able to rewind as soon as we power up. In the past I would always have the live buffer and was able to rewind roughly 2 hours.
> 
> Now I have no live buffer every morning.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I've had the same issue for quite a while. I just leave my HR34 on all the time, then you have a buffer in the morning. If the panel is too bright, you can dim it. Its been said that this is not an issue, its the way the HR34 works. Although its strange that it sometimes it will buffer with it off and other times it won't.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I've noticed a quirk with my 34. It's fairly new, but I don't think I've noticed it until the latest software release.

When I'm in the "to do" menu, and select a future recording to be canceled, it tells me the program is currently being recorded, and do I want to cancel. It then asks to keep it or delete it. This occurs even if the recording is days away.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ejjames said:


> I've noticed a quirk with my 34. It's fairly new, but I don't think I've noticed it until the latest software release.
> 
> When I'm in the "to do" menu, and select a future recording to be canceled, it tells me the program is currently being recorded, and do I want to cancel. It then asks to keep it or delete it. This occurs even if the recording is days away.


I'm seeing the same thing and others have reported it as well. I'm pretty sure this is an across the board thing where we're all experiencing it.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

nsykes said:


> I am wondering if I have a setting wrong. When we go to sleep at night we place the HR34 on local PBS with the intention of watching kids shows in the morning and being able to rewind as soon as we power up. In the past I would always have the live buffer and was able to rewind roughly 2 hours.
> 
> Now I have no live buffer every morning.
> 
> Any thoughts?


*nsykes*, there is uncertainty as to whether or not there should be a live buffer when the HR34 is turned off. Some people say they intermittently have one which proves there should be one. Others who have never seen a live buffer on their HR34 are not so sure.

Until the matter is definitively resolved, the work-around that *RACJ2* gave you is the best bet.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> I've had the same issue for quite a while. I just leave my HR34 on all the time, then you have a buffer in the morning. If the panel is too bright, you can dim it. Its been said that this is not an issue, its the way the HR34 works. Although its strange that it sometimes it will buffer with it off and other times it won't.


I leave mine on all the time and occasionally when I try and rewind back into the buffer it freezes up and I have to change the channel to restore it to live.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MrLatte said:


> I leave mine on all the time and occasionally when I try and rewind back into the buffer it freezes up and I have to change the channel to restore it to live.


That's why I suggest making a Series Link for anything you're (Not you, you!) interested in that might be a regular.

Having a backlog of kids' cartoons is probably a good idea anyhow.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

chkinela said:


> Is anyone else still having HDMI issues with the HR34?


Yes not as bad or as frequent, but it is still there. A quick power off and on of the HR34 resolves it.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Carl Spock said:


> *nsykes*, there is uncertainty as to whether or not there should be a live buffer when the HR34 is turned off. Some people say they intermittently have one which proves there should be one. Others who have never seen a live buffer on their HR34 are not so sure.
> 
> Until the matter is definitively resolved, the work-around that *RACJ2* gave you is the best bet.


Was doing my own mini-marathon of Vegas last night with the TV buffering the NBC affilliate. After each episode, I had a buffer 90mins behind live - up until the last one when the buffer was dumped and I was back to live. So, it's definitely intermittent.


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

lansbury said:


> Yes not as bad or as frequent, but it is still there. A quick power off and on of the HR34 resolves it.


Me too. TV goes black sometimes. Obviously has something to do with the HDMI handshake. Not sure if it's the TV, HR34, or Yamaha A3010. I know the DTV boxes have had issues handshaking with Yamaha and Denons, and it appears this may still be true. :nono2:

Power cycling the Yamaha or HR34 corrects it-- that is, until it happens again.


----------



## bmmarly (Jan 23, 2012)

I have exactly the same issue with all three of my RVUs unable to re-establish a connection to the HR34 after being powered off/on. HR34 reboot resolves the issue, until next TV power cycle. VERY frustrating. RVU is great, if only it WORKED!! 

Anyone else seeing this issue/have a solution?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bmmarly said:


> I have exactly the same issue with all three of my RVUs unable to re-establish a connection to the HR34 after being powered off/on. HR34 reboot resolves the issue, until next TV power cycle. VERY frustrating. RVU is great, if only it WORKED!!
> 
> Anyone else seeing this issue/have a solution?


Just leave the unit on, turn off the TV. Not elegant, but the box in "On" burns just a watt or two more than "Off".


----------



## bmmarly (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish it was that easy. The problem occurs after powering off the TV, not the HR34. The RVU TV does not re-connect after being powered off, and only re-booting the HR34 fixes the issue.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Posting this for a friend as this is the second time this week this has happened to him. He has Survivor set to record, and in the guide it has the record icon, but it wasn't actually recording.

History gives reason as Canceled because it does not match your show type settings or the program has already been recorded. (13)

This also happened with Mythbusters Sunday. I don't watch Survivor, but mine recorded Mythbusters fine.

He also had the screensaver come up while watching.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Have had the HR34 for only two months.

Successfully recorded Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace via SL for several weeks.

After 5c2 update recording above was cancelled becaust it didn't natch criteria listed in SL, or whatever.

So, I deleted the SL and reset another via the menu.
Last Sunday the HR34 recorded TWO versions of the Fox New Sunday. Same channel and everything. Looked and only one SL shows up in Series Manager.

J C


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Was in the guide last night and used Green to jump ahead 12 hours. A few seconds later I hit Green again. Nothing happened.

Worse, all remote operations stopped working. Couldn't do anything - not even turn off. I didn't time it but was probably around 5 minutes.

I was about to pull the plug when it came back.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Was in the guide last night and used Green to jump ahead 12 hours. A few seconds later I hit Green again. Nothing happened.
> 
> Worse, all remote operations stopped working. Couldn't do anything - not even turn off. I didn't time it but was probably around 5 minutes.
> 
> I was about to pull the plug when it came back.


I've experienced this at times. Not many, and it has happened with other functions. It is like the HR has had a brain fart. I've learned patience with it though. It seems in a few minutes it comes back to normal.....


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Just curious before I had a HR34 if I was watching live tv then went to watch a recorded program............finished, then back to live tv on that same channel there was always live buffer there. Now when I switch from live tv channel to watch something recorded on the HR34........finish then delete recording and go back to the same channel I was watching before there is no buffer. Is this something that is just how the HR34 operates.... or a glitch?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> Just curious before I had a HR34 if I was watching live tv then went to watch a recorded program............finished, then back to live tv on that same channel there was always live buffer there. Now when I switch from live tv channel to watch something recorded on the HR34........finish then delete recording and go back to the same channel I was watching before there is no buffer. Is this something that is just how the HR34 operates.... or a glitch?


Glitch


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm tired of these glitches! When's the next software update? They usually happen pretty often with the HR34.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

1 of my wife's favorite shows, _*Vampire Diaries*_, didn't record tonight. She has it on a 'Series' record, and it didn't grab it for whatever reason............Wifey aggro @ an all-time high with D*, argh.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Ox5cD is now the NR


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jagrim said:


> Ox5cD is now the NR


Ox5CD

I hope that's not an omen!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I got 0x5cd and it still sucks bad.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll have to eat my words, because the genie did exactly what I wanted it to. I'd forgotten to setup a season pass for _Fringe_. I was watching Tigers @ Yankees and kicking myself for my forgetfulness, when there it was!


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

GregAmy said:


> Got the idea from another thread...static IP'ing all four units seems to have resolved this. Prob was the HR2x could see the HR-34, but the HR-34 would see the HR2x (sometimes).
> 
> Let's see if this "solution" lasts. GA


Bump. No more troubles with interconnectivity between the various combo of HR2x and HR34 since static-IPing all boxes. - GA


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

GregAmy said:


> No more troubles with interconnectivity between the various combo of HR2x and HR34 since static-IPing all boxes. - GA


Good to know. Thanks for the update. (An actual update doesn't feel like a bump to me; you've added real info.)


----------



## joandarce (Oct 18, 2007)

Any resolution for the annoying popup "To record this episode, press R on your remote control" ???

I have recording tips OFF.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty sure it'll be fixed in a software update. In the mean time, if you haven't done so recently a Menu Reset _might_ help.


----------



## joandarce (Oct 18, 2007)

Not smart enough to know what "Menu Reset" means but I pushed the red button near the card and it made no difference.

This is equivalent, IMO, to the bloatware on cellphones and why I run CM versions.

Booooooooo DTV


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

don s said:


> My Whole Home issues persist. It's amazingly frustrating that for 4 straight firmware updates now , my HR34 cannot see my HR24 boxes and vice versa. WH was fine when I got the HR34 for many months, until it wasn't. Super super annoyed ...


It is very annoying and thinking of dropping the WH system now that I have Genie. My play list seems to come and go and was never a problem up until a few weeks back


----------



## gfox (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the 34 and when I go to 3d it doesn't detect auto How do you get it to auto detect?


----------



## msgoalie (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anybody had any picture quality issues with their HR34 being hooked up to an AM21 and over the air antenna? I got the HR34 back in November. I have a Panasonic TC-P65VT50 plasma, that was fully calibrated and an Integra 40.4 receiver. My HR34 runs through the Integra receiver via HDMI and then out to the tv. The video processing ability of the Integra is turned off and I have the Native setting on the HR34 set to on. When I first got the HR34, the picture was nothing short of stunning. About a month later, I received the AM21 with a Solid State "blade" indoor OTA. I hooked it up to the HR34 without issue and picked up 43 local stations. Everything seemed fine until a few days later when I noticed alot of "posterization" when watching Directv programming. Whenver there is a solid background, it looks like water color paint that was smeared on a page. If it's a really dark background the effect is especially bad. I was watching Persons of Interest on CBS and the posterization on the black background from a night scene was awful. I've seen it on other shows and stations and even on some On Demand recordings. Some shows or stations are worse than others. My satellite strength is in the mid to upper 90's with several 100's on almost all the transponders. I have racked my brain trying to figure out this issue, since it's something I have only noticed after installing the AM21 and OTA. Is it possible that the AM21 and OTA is causing some sort of issue with the picture quality on the HR34? Before I uninstall anything, I was wondering if anyone else had this issue.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Try pressing the Format Button on your TV Remote.


----------



## msgoalie (Mar 27, 2007)

This does absolutely nothing in regards to resolving my issue


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

msgoalie said:


> This does absolutely nothing in regards to resolving my issue


Are you still on firmware version 0x05C2? There's been an update since then.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have an AM21 connected to a HR34 and I haven't noticed the issues you mention. If you think it's the AM21 just do a reset via the menu and when the box starts to reboot pull the power cord out of the AM21, then disconnect the USB cable from the HR34 the route the power cord to the HR34 and let it restart. Then see if the problem continues or not.


----------

